# Help me please! I can't afford a salon anymore.



## kgwickings (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a dog who is ailing and all our extra money has to go to her so before anyone says, "go to a salon"... just know, I won't.

Ok, did a high lift back in October and it pulled orange/gold--Ion.  I didn't know anything about levels back then.  I have been covering up roots and orange with a level 8 demi from clairol.  I wanted to go blonde again.

I went to a salon and pait 70 bucks and hated with they did..  They lifted the yellow just a tiny bit after I said, "no yellow" and it ended up looking frosted and really trashy-almost burned.  I went to another salon and paid 150.  She did a full foil and lifted it to much more--a little yellow that the shimmer lights help with.  Eventually, she was going to help me get my hair an all-over color that I can maintain myself.  She left the underside natural. I have been told my natural is a level 5 or 6, depending on who you ask.  

Ok, so now my roots are growing out and it looks terrible.  I have a 1,000 vet bill.  I can't go back for awhile.  I am thinking of touching up the roots with Born Blonde Ultra Blue first and then applying some type of color on top to bring myself to a level 8 or so blonde.  I want to be a medium to light blonde.  Now I am pretty light, but not quite white.  I have naturally light eyebrows so I don't want to go darker.  I used sun-in for years and years before this and it worked nicely. 

I like the way my hair feels with a demi, but the salon warned my hair may just grab up the base color and turn green or ash.. whatever.  Ion told me to put on a 8 gold permanent (to add warmth) and then a 8 A over it and on the roots.  Too complicated for me.  

Any advice?


----------



## divadoll (Aug 1, 2012)

Technical schools that teach hairdressing offer salon services at discounted rates. You should check it out. Ask for a simple colouring so you can perhaps maintain it or go to Sally's beauty supplies and try colouring yourself. I don't see how getting foils was supposed to get you an all over colour that you can do yourself.


----------



## kgwickings (Aug 1, 2012)

no matter what I say, they set it up so I have to go back.  Today, I touched up the roots using Born Blonde and it worked ok.  It is a tad lighter than the rest, but it will do.  Now I have to find out what to put over it--demi?  to even it out and darken it a level.


----------



## kgwickings (Aug 1, 2012)

She said since I had so many different things going on, they had to put different strengths of bleach on separate pieces to get it sort of even.  The only option I had before was going darker b/c the first salon did such a horrible job.  I am afraid I won't be able to match a perm. color.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 2, 2012)

As you colour over your previous dye jobs, it'll all blend in. You can always dye it all a darker colour.


----------



## kgwickings (Aug 2, 2012)

I touched up my roots with Born Blonde and it worked pretty good.  I missed a few spots that my husband is going to help me with.  Does anyone know if I can use a demi on this?  I like the way they make my hair feel.


----------



## AriannaP (Aug 22, 2012)

If your hair is orange use an ashy color it will neutralize the orange. Blue cancels orange.


----------



## kgwickings (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been using demi Clairol profess.  8 A.  It washed out real quick so I put a protein filler on.  Will see.


----------

